# Native American Sex Toy?!?



## swizzle

I found these in Headstone Creek yesterday and thought they looked a bit odd and out of place. If its a Mohawk sex toy then its circumcised  because somebody nipped the tip. After closer examination I got to wondering if these two parts even go together. They are both very close to being the same diameter and shape on the ends. I'd say if they do go together then it may be missing a piece no more then an inch long. That actually look and feel different though. So my second thought was 2 separate pieces that were attached together for some type of a Native American ritual stick or maybe even a tool?!? I have no idea. The smaller piece feels just a bit light for its size and I'd call it closer to sandstone. The bigger piece feels smooth and more granite like. Just a bit heavy for its size. So am I searching for the bunny in the clouds or do I have something here. I've never seen a rock shaped like this before. Is it a prehistoric shark tusk before they invented teeth? Maybe a Pygmy Wooly Rhino horn? or is it a cool looking rook? Swiz


----------



## swizzle

[]


----------



## swizzle

[]


----------



## cordilleran

The two pieces look as though they don't belong together. I'd say you have a Mohican mano (pestle) to be used with a grinding bowl.


----------



## swizzle

They most likely don't go together and its just shear coincidence that they were found so close together. So you think it very well could be Native American then? I can probably go ask them over at one of the local shrines to see what they say. Do you think it would have had a rounded tip or was used more as a roller/rolling pin? Swiz


----------



## cordilleran

Rounded tip for mashing acorns and other nuts.


----------



## ajohn

That smooth one has the look of a fossil?


----------



## woodswalker

I'd go with some sort of smashing or crushing tools like cordilleran said.... Very cool []


----------



## swizzle

My guess is a fossil that the Natives found and decided to turn into a tool. It just feels a bit heavy for a plain rock but I could be wrong. I'll be in Auriesville tomorrow returning the headstone so I'll swing by the Shrine and see if the museum is open. Maybe I should post a pic of my other stone with the depression in it. I think that's Native as well. Swiz


----------



## Deigna

sorry for the bump but... these native American sex toys are amazing!




________________________________________________________________
Despair makes victims sometimes victors. 
All the best, Deigna top10


----------



## Harry Pristis

Deigna said:


> sorry for the bump but... these native American sex toys are amazing!



These appear to be sections of casts of fossil shrimp (or other invertebrate) burrows -- they are trace or ichnofossils.  These ichnofossils occur over a long geological timeframe.  These are NOT artifacts.

View attachment shrimp_burrows.txt


----------

